# First post- 2nd attempt at vert. 56k beware



## JayGG (Jan 4, 2012)

Long time reader of RUI but i finally caved & decided to share my set up. 


Flower tent
-5x5 tent i got for 100 bucks off craigslist 
-600w Quantum switchable ballast
-Lumatek 600w HPS high par bulb
-Hydrofarm 188 CFM booster fan pulling air directly from outside
-another 188 CFM booster fan exhausting back outside
-currently only flowering my 2 Rom mothers that have been screened threw some chicken wire

Little veg tent
-2x3.5 ebay tent
-8x43watt 6500k CFL's
-125 CFM 4inch fan exhausting into the room
-passive intake
-lots of baby Romulan plants 

Here are some pictures, enjoy!

























One of my two "helpers" Bagheera aka brother darkness. EDIT: He'd rather just get stoned & screw with things 

I'll try and get some pictures of the insides of both tents as soon as the lights come on!
Feel free to comment & critique, and thanks for stoppin` by!


----------



## JayGG (Jan 4, 2012)

okay, here's inside the veg tent










& now the flower tent mom1-




mom2-






one of the mothers before i started screening, & my 2nd keeton


----------



## JayGG (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't realize how shitty quality the mother pics are because of the green light & my unsteady hand. I'll snap a few more later. enjoy


----------



## JayGG (Jan 4, 2012)

Found a couple pics from my last/my first vert grow, was grown from start to finish with only a 150w hps, FFOF & the liquid trio & water out of the tap.




& more towards harvest






Yielded close to 2oz. dry. way too many plants for such little light but w/e learned SO much with that last grow. well worth it even tho it wasn't all prime nugs


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like you learned a good bit from the last grow, now its time to kill it with the six hundo

How many are you running this round? What size containers are you planning on using? I'd veg them out nice and big before I made the flip and aim for 4-5 bigger plants around a 600. Happy growing, I'll be around.

Tex


----------



## JayGG (Jan 4, 2012)

currently only have the 2 mothers in my 5x5, i think since i have so many spare clones i'l throw a few in the tent as well just for kicks since i have the extra space, next round id really like to see 4-5 good sized plants but we shall see, stadium growing with a bunch of clones would be cool too


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 4, 2012)

True, I've seen stadium grows kick ass, but being where I'm located, I'd be too scared to pull of a stadium grow. Too many plants on the dance floor. I'm trying to rock between 6-8 with a 1000w. Check it out in my sig

Keeping those mothers looks like a chore, but I guess your gonna need a whole bunch of clones if you go the stadium route


----------



## JayGG (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah id really hate to get caught up stadium growing, seeing as to do it right id be WAY over my legal limit on plants  but it is rather tempting, i had an idea the other day about maybe 2 row stadium grow, plants being about 10-12 inch's tall before the 12/12 flip. might be a decent way to stadium grow & keep plants numbers semi low. this is my first grow with another other than the 150hps & some cfls, i'm quite excited to see what this 600 can do 

btw Tex, what bulb you running in your 1000w?


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 5, 2012)

Hps, the cheap ones from HTG, Check out my grow. Its in my signature at the bottom of this post. The VerTex


----------



## JayGG (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking great Tex! makes me want a 1k watt tho


----------



## JayGG (Jan 16, 2012)

So just having the two mothers in the 5x5 was kind of making me not sleep at night because of the waste of space, so i threw 5 romulan clones & 1 xj clone in as well, 2 rom & the xj are about 2 weeks behiind the mothers, and the 3 other rom are about a week behind the other 3. should be kinda nice havesting, then harvesting, then harvesting again 



this picture is the 2 Rom / 1 XJ





& here is the 3 Rom






& the remainder of my Romulan clones after a neem oil/pro-tekt spraying


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

YOU sure hittin the ground running.... im subcribed, ill be here chillin


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JayGG again.


----------



## JayGG (Jan 24, 2012)

little update, a few minutes ago i checked the plants and both mothers which is vertically screened had PM everywhere. such a slap in the face. so basically i decided to cut the chicken wire out of the moms and cut all the PM leaves off. they are cleaned up extremely nice now so airflow is prime, also added 3 more 12-16 inch Rom plants that were vegging for a few weeks. Other then the PM on the mothers, they smell so good and the nugs are already getting frosty as hell. once the PM is under control i think ill be A okay. il post pictures tomorrow as long as PM didn't take over again


----------



## JayGG (Jan 26, 2012)

a few new pictures, sorry for the quality but my actual camera broke so its cellphone pics for now...

mom1






mom2






the first batch of smaller ones





2nd batch of smalls


----------

